# Biggest Ship in the World sets sail on Maiden voyage



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

There are some great photographs at http://gcaptain.com/maersk-mckinney-moller-daparts-buson-on-maiden-voyage/ as the first "triple E" vessels MAERSK MCKINNEY-MOLLER sets sail on her maiden voyage from Busan in Korea.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning callpor,sm,today,01:30.re:biggest ship in the world set sail on mainden voyage.watched your interesting link.she may be a containership now,but if they neede an aircraft carrier in a hurry,a quick conversion and you have the biggest carrier in the world,great post,regards ben27


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

I couldn't find anything on crew numbers. Anyone know?


----------



## BlueScouse (Nov 7, 2010)

22 normal, room for 34 people.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Grazie amico.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

The title is wrong its not the biggest ship but the largest container ship in the world(18,000+TEU),but by the time the last is delivered they will be superseded by a single screw 20,000+TEU.If they get any bigger the will have to leave the container cranes on the deliverly ship ie ZHEN HUA 26 to dicharge them or convert the Isle White and Man into container terminals.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

A.D.FROST said:


> The title is wrong its not the biggest ship but the largest container ship in the world(18,000+TEU),but by the time the last is delivered they will be superseded by a single screw 20,000+TEU.If they get any bigger the will have to leave the container cranes on the deliverly ship ie ZHEN HUA 26 to dicharge them or convert the Isle White and Man into container terminals.


Please not the Isle of Wight, Wightlink and Red Funnel wouldn't be able to handle the extra traffic. (Jester)


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Passing through Suez today. If you take a look at http://www.world-ships.com/ais#.UgS7zBNBuM8 you can follow progress. Just past Ismailia and approaching Cut before the high level road bridge. Pilots were saying last week that they have been practicing for this on the SCA Simulator as block coefficient and length means no margin for error on the turns?


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

ben27 said:


> good morning callpor,sm,today,01:30.re:biggest ship in the world set sail on mainden voyage.watched your interesting link.she may be a containership now,but if they neede an aircraft carrier in a hurry,a quick conversion and you have the biggest carrier in the world,great post,regards ben27


perhaps the Chinese will supply us with the planes if we need them in a hurry(Hippy)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day joebuckham,m,yesterday.21:47.(p9)re:biggest ship in the world. chinese supply us with planes? you could be right regards ben27


----------

